# Jet Boat



## phyrelin (Jun 14, 2007)

My dad is interested in a jet boat for river fishing and duck hunting. I am trying to get some pointers in putting this together.

Like Welded Aluminum Flat or V
Inboard or outboard Jet drive
Boat Brands
Size etc... 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

phyrelin said:


> My dad is interested in a jet boat for river fishing and duck hunting. I am trying to get some pointers in putting this together.
> 
> Like Welded Aluminum Flat or V
> Inboard or outboard Jet drive
> ...


First a few questions: Are there weeds where you duck hunt? If so, jet is really not an option for you.

How big of water are you talking?

How many hunters?


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

I see a guy below tippy thats got a duck boat he fishes steelhead in. Mud buddy and all, but you wouldn't wanna hunt ducks in a steelhead boat


----------



## phyrelin (Jun 14, 2007)

The boat would be mainly be on the Manistee. And small inland lakes. But he may decide to go on a trip to a bigger river once in a while as well.


----------



## phyrelin (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry.... Yes there are probally going to be weeds. I think that it will have to be capable of carrying a trolling motor as well.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

phyrelin said:


> Sorry.... Yes there are probally going to be weeds. I think that it will have to be capable of carrying a trolling motor as well.


Then a jet would not be an option. Plus a jet on the Big M isn't really needed anyway.


I think to get the rest of your questions answered you need to provide more information:

Since you said Big M, you may as well go with a prop motor.

If you want to hunt out of the boat and have 3-4 people, most good options for you are welded, so that answers that question. Plus, the heavier aluminum boats are welded, so that points you in that direction also.

You said Big M and small lakes, so an MV would probaby be the choice.

How many people?
Do you plan on hunting out of the boat or just use it to shuttle you to a spot?

Can't really comment on brands or sizes until you clarify since once you get into larger boats there are only a few good options, but many options in the 16' range.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

check out war eagle boats. . know some people who have them and always heard good things. . been in a couple myself and i liek them a lot! you may not NEED a jet for the big M, but it is depending on where you are going. . once you know the river well enough, there are plenty of spots that a jet will save you time rather than putzing through with a prop motor if you are going from A to B. . but that depends on what section of the river you will be on and how far to travel. .


----------



## jpisfishin (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not trying to highjack this thread but, I see talk about prop motors on the big M. and i have just purchased a 16' Lund with a 25 hp Mercury outboard and was wondering if it would work on the big M. Thanks again. jp.


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Simple answer is yes. Depending on where you plan on going, a spotter may be a valuable option.:bloos:


----------



## jpisfishin (Aug 10, 2007)

cadillacjethro said:


> Simple answer is yes. Depending on where you plan on going, a spotter may be a valuable option.:bloos:


 
A spotter may not be an option if i want to fish, so what areas should i avoid. jp.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

jpisfishin said:


> A spotter may not be an option if i want to fish, so what areas should i avoid. jp.


well there arent really specific areas that you need to watch out for. . i think hes mostly referring to stumps and shallow bars and large rocks. . its a good idea to have someone there to keep watch so you dont run up one something. . im sure you can find someone to go with ya! itll make life a LOT easier!


----------



## jpisfishin (Aug 10, 2007)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> well there arent really specific areas that you need to watch out for. . i think hes mostly referring to stumps and shallow bars and large rocks. . its a good idea to have someone there to keep watch so you dont run up one something. . im sure you can find someone to go with ya! itll make life a LOT easier!


 
Thanks Mike, looks like i'll be spending more quality time with the wife:lol:. jp.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

The prop- jet issue comes down to How many spots you want to fish in one day. You don't have to have it, But it'll be 40 min before you catch up to the jet motor.
Lisa and I got tired of fishing "second water" -fast! thats why I run one.
If you really wanna play with the big kids you'll have to have it. 
Not everyone is that way, but all the other kids get to play with the best toys and it's Not fair.
I'd wish nobody could have them, But....


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

jpisfishin said:


> Thanks Mike, looks like i'll be spending more quality time with the wife:lol:. jp.


haha good luck! im sure if uh. . the wife didnt wanna go someone from here would even go with ya! haha


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

jpisfishin said:


> I'm not trying to highjack this thread but, I see talk about prop motors on the big M. and i have just purchased a 16' Lund with a 25 hp Mercury outboard and was wondering if it would work on the big M. Thanks again. jp.


I have a 25 hp on a 16 ft crestliner...I use a "rock hopper" prop guard on it to fish steelhead in the Muskegon and Manistee. I've hit a logs, rocks, gravel bars, stumps, you name it. My prop has a couple of nicks in it, and that is it. IMO, if you're just looking to save a little $$$ without spending a lot on a jet, then go with the prop guard. I think it's $150 at Cabela's....well worth the investment.


----------



## FSHHNTR (Mar 7, 2007)

Try and talk to Jason of RIVERMAN CUSTOM BOATS in Clare. I run a jet sled he built for me on the Big M and am very pleased with it's versatility. He can custom fit you with whatever options, size boat ,and motor package you are interested in. 989 386 5641. As far as the Big M....I ran a prop for years and it takes experiece to know what you can and can't do in this river. If you choose a prop then Jason can build a tunnel in the boat so you are able to run in very skinny water and still get the performance you want out of the prop. Just a suggestion. If you want more background info PM me.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Ron Matthews said:


> The prop- jet issue comes down to How many spots you want to fish in one day. You don't have to have it, But it'll be 40 min before you catch up to the jet motor.


There are a lot of guide boats running props on the Big M. Now they are not running a typical 21" transom and and long shaft configuration, they are running higher transomes to get the motor up or tunnels. I don't seem them slowing down anymore than I do with a jet.


Phyrelin didn't give enough specifics, but I would think an 18' tunnel/prop combination would do the job nicely. There are a few tunnel options as far as boats, but most you see are Sea Ark's or Landau's.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

Short shaft props are fine. You may scuff the prop and skeg but that is a fact of river fishing. Jets are loud, you lose 1/3 to 1/2 your horsepower, they suck gas, and are obnoxious to be around. I wish they'd put a 20 mph speed limit on the BM. No reason these hee haws need to be flying up and down the river to get their speed fixes especially as crowded as it gets. I like the guy(charter) who has a Bimini top and small four stroke who fishes the lower river out of a 21 foot deep vee. He moves from hole to hole no faster than 10 mph. That's the way to do it. I'm tired of these sled jockey's roaring to within feet of your position, cutting the throttle then gassing it when their two feet upstream of your position. Guess what, the river has current and the wake pushes downstream. What's the big rush?


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> There are a lot of guide boats running props on the Big M. Now they are not running a typical 21" transom and and long shaft configuration, they are running higher transomes to get the motor up or tunnels. I don't seem them slowing down anymore than I do with a jet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Fish Eye said:


> Short shaft props are fine. You may scuff the prop and skeg but that is a fact of river fishing. Jets are loud, you lose 1/3 to 1/2 your horsepower, they suck gas, and are obnoxious to be around. I wish they'd put a 20 mph speed limit on the BM. No reason these hee haws need to be flying up and down the river to get their speed fixes especially as crowded as it gets. I like the guy(charter) who has a Bimini top and small four stroke who fishes the lower river out of a 21 foot deep vee. He moves from hole to hole no faster than 10 mph. That's the way to do it. I'm tired of these sled jockey's roaring to within feet of your position, cutting the throttle then gassing it when their two feet upstream of your position. Guess what, the river has current and the wake pushes downstream. What's the big rush?


 
This is true, but you'll Never have me do that to you cause I don't like it done to me! I've found most will do as done too. Obnoxious- some Rude?- a few. 
Hell, I slow off wake for oncoming traffic. The ONLY time I don't is if they wave me thru!!
Michigan Law requires that you be responsible for your wake!
I've been involved with more water rescue than I ever Wanted.
Take some video, Mc #'s and call the sheriff...

The sad part is there are some big names up there that do it!


----------

